# East Coast? Midwest? Westcoast? Where the hell is Toronto.



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

I know Detroit is in the midwest, and Toronto is pretty close to it. But isn't Buffalo on the eastcoast? What about Montreal? Somewhere I read it was in Atlantic Canada. Does east and west coast, and midwest. exist in Canada?

To me on a map it looks like St Louis is in the Midwest, but all of the gateway to the west shit got me shook. 

Let's also establish where these cities are.

Cincinnati
Columbus
Detroit
Louisville
Cleveland
Toronto


----------



## Kass (May 4, 2005)

Oh yeah, Toronto is just sooooo west coast. Haha, I kid. 

You know... That's a good question! When refering to people in Toronto, most people I know say "back east," or something, but I don't think it's east coast. I wouldn't say that "midwest" exists in Canada, but if I would have to choose between east coast and midwest for Toronto, I would say it's midwest.

As for the other cities listed... I don't know most of them, or anything about them, so I can't say anything.


----------



## FastWhiteTA (Jul 24, 2004)

JayeTheOnly said:


> Let's also establish where these cities are.
> 
> Cincinnati
> Columbus
> ...


All in the midwest. It's a big region.


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

Well from what I remember Toranto is in Canada. 

As for your list almost all I would consider to be in the mid-west. Accept maybe Louisville, I would put that in the South/Southeast.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

Most of the Great Lakes are in the Midwest, so lets count Toronto as Midwest too, along with Cleveland and maybe Pittsburg, Buffalo, Erie too.

Montreal= East coast...
Kingston and Rochester should be in the GreaT Lakes region too...

From now on, dont say Midwest...say Midwest+Great lakes region.

Toronto is East coast or west coast is funny.


----------



## softee (Mar 6, 2003)

Toronto is due North of Western NY State and Pennsylvania, so to me that makes it more "Eastern" than "Midwestern".

Of course by Canadian standards it's considered to be in "Central Canada", but even then many Canadians consider it to be an Eastern City.


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

Toronto might be in great lakes region but many cities in the great lakes are very close to the atlantic. Toronto Buffalo are good examples. NY is a 10 hour drive from Toronto, many cities considered west coast are much further from the pacific than Toronto is from the atlantic.


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

Toronto has much more in common with the Great Lakes cities of the Midwest as far as built environment. Toronto looks more like Detroit or Cleveland than it does like Baltimore or Boston.


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

hudkina said:


> Toronto has much more in common with the Great Lakes cities of the Midwest as far as built environment. Toronto looks more like Detroit or Cleveland than it does like Baltimore or Boston.


Detroit? how so?


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

When I was in Toronto..it seemed like a blend of both Chicago and New York City. I would put it in the Midwest because I like the Midwest and we always need good cities to make the West Coast look like crap.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

JayeTheOnly said:


> Detroit? how so?


probably more Industralized than a historical city.


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

Toronto is a mix of midwest and east coast but I wouldnt really call it either.


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

ReddAlert said:


> When I was in Toronto..it seemed like a blend of both Chicago and New York City. I would put it in the Midwest because I like the Midwest and we always need good cities to make the West Coast look like crap.


:lol: Yeah its that hard....


----------



## simadon (Sep 16, 2004)

Its not midwest and its not eastcoast. Its colonial like the east coast, but younger like the midwest. It was a military garrison before it was an industrial hub. Its in EST zone and is in all Eastern Divisions in sports. Its 4 hours to Detroit, but 4 hours to Albany.

conclusion....Its North East.


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

Tarantados Unidos is in the East (obviously)


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

I tend to group it with the East. When I think Mid-West, I think Winnipeg or Regina.


----------



## dtx03 (Apr 3, 2005)

simadon said:


> Its not midwest and its not eastcoast. Its colonial like the east coast, but younger like the midwest. It was a military garrison before it was an industrial hub. Its in EST zone and is in all Eastern Divisions in sports. Its 4 hours to Detroit, but 4 hours to Albany.
> 
> conclusion....Its North East.



i agree with that, North East.

might as well create a new category/phrase - Central-East if we were to draw the East/west lines and throw Montreal, Ottawa, Toronto, Detroit, Cleveland, Cincinnati, Columbus, Atlanta in the mix.. i was gonna suggest the mid-east, but most of us would be thinking of certain OPEC nations in the Persian Gulf.

looking at a map of the U.S. and Canada, seems like the province/states of (from north to south) Manitoba, North Dakota, South Dakota, Nebraska, Kansas, Oklahoma and Texas draw a perfect line of east/west division of the 2 countries.

i still don't understand how Cleveland, Detroit, are considered mid-west to some people when the proximity of those cities are closer to the east coast, than it is to the middle of the U.S.


----------



## Joev (Jul 29, 2004)

Toronto is usually thought of as in Eastern Canada. but it is really Central Canada, but more Eastern than Western. In Canada, Midwest would be more like Winnipeg. Also, Canada extends farther East than the USA does.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

If there wasnt such thing as a "midwest" chicago would be east but NOT east coast. 

Maybe the US and Canada should split Midwest yet again, like Farming/Great Plains Midwest and the Industralize/Great Lakes Midwest.


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

JayeTheOnly said:


> Detroit? how so?



Canada is mostly wood-frame tract housing like Detroit and Cleveland as opposed to being mostly brick rowhouses like Boston and Baltimore.


----------

